# Amazing shortcomings in your collection



## SophiaL (Oct 17, 2016)

Many of you may find it amazing I don't have any symphony CDs from the following well-known composers:

Berlioz
Bruckner
Dvorák
Mahler
Mendelssohn (I have some string symphonies thou)
Rachmaninov
Schubert
Tchaikovsky
Vaughan-Williams

What are the amazing shortcoming of your collection?


----------



## jailhouse (Sep 2, 2016)

None, the internet gives me access to every extant piece of music ever written by anyone


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

SophiaL said:


> Many of you may find it amazing I don't have any symphony CDs from the following well-known composers:
> 
> Berlioz
> Bruckner
> ...


Nice first post SophiaL, welcome to TalkClassical.
I don't have short coming in my collection, things I don't like I won't buy.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

jailhouse said:


> None, the internet gives me access to every extant piece of music ever written by anyone


Or pretty close to it. Despite this, I don't have Berlioz in my collection, while I do have symphonies by Raff.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

As soon as I discover a shortcoming in my collection I correct it by buying the appropriate CD and/or DVDs. The latest shortcoming I just fixed was to get a DVD and CD of Weber's Der Freischutz.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

There is no Bruckner, Liszt, Chopin, Verdi, Monteverdi or Telemann. No symphonies of Haydn, only two CDs of his music: op 76 quartets and string concerti. I have a single cd of Wagner overtures. Perhaps amazing for some of you, but these omissions are my choice.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

senza sordino said:


> There is no Bruckner, Liszt, Chopin, Verdi, Monteverdi or Telemann. No symphonies of Haydn, only two CDs of his music: op 76 quartets and string concerti. I have a single cd of Wagner overtures. Perhaps amazing for some of you, but these omissions are my choice.


Who are we to judge you?


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I don't have Monteverdi's _L'Incoronazione di Poppea_, Mozart's _Le Nozze di Figaro_, Verdi's Don _Carlo(s)_, Puccini's _La Fanciulla del West,_ or Berg's _Lulu_. For an opera lover, these omissions are shameful.


----------



## WaterRat (May 19, 2015)

I'm content with my CD collection, but I’ve never been able to find DVD’s of the following operas...

Ginastera: Bomarzo
Dallapiccola: Il Prigioniero
Glass: Akhnaten


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

I dont have a whole CD from Vaughan-Williams either, and I am not planning to own one.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

The only thing by Schubert I actually have in my collection is "Wintereisse".


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm assuming that the post refers to pieces missing from your collection that you would actually like to own. I don't find it much of a shortcoming that my collection contains no Xenakis or Boulez, or for that matter no Justin Bieber or Toby Keith...

But if you're talking about someone whose music I actually like, my entire Franz Liszt collection consists of "Les Preludes", a filler added to a Brahms CD presumably because it was the appropriate length. I like Liszt, but there's just so much there I don't know where to start!


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I think my shortcomings are not what I own but what I've not gotten around to listening to in my collection


----------



## majlis (Jul 24, 2005)

Don't have nor listen to any work for or including human voices. It's totally deliberate. Can't stand it, except on popular music.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I have no Boulez compositions in my collection. Otherwise, you name it, I've got it.

Just give me 48 hours to find it!!


----------



## Oscarf (Dec 13, 2014)

Funny but just realized that I do not have any Boulez compositions in my collection either. Not on purpose though, purely accidental


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I have no Rott. Since I haven't heard anything by Rott, I don't know if that's an amazing shortcoming or just a ho-hum shortcoming.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Oscarf said:


> Funny but just realized that I do not have any Boulez compositions in my collection either. Not on purpose though, purely accidental


I can see myself in a personal ad to meet someone, "tall, handsome male, successful in business, but with no Boulez CDs in my collection, wants to meet you."


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

My collection is designed according to my interests and taste, and from that point of view there are no shortcomings. I never intended tp create an all round library.

Others probably will see shortcomings, amazing or not.

There are no operas, no lieder, no Bruckner, no Mahler, no Elgar, no Stockhausen - to mention a few.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

premont said:


> My collection is designed according to my interests and taste, and from that point of view there are no shortcomings. I never intended tp create an all round library.


^
same here.. and for that reason I have no Beethoven at all. Although, I plan to get his late piano sonatas and violin concerto in future, but that's low priority.

Solo instruments dominate my collection, with symphonies on the opposite end of spectrum.. would be easier to list what I have than what I don't.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I have only Mussorgsky for Russians and that only Pictures at an Exhibiton in about every type of orchestration I could find from accordion to brass.

I should get into more Russians as they have really cool names to drop at parties to sound educated and important. Maybe Rachmaninov would be a good one to explore next.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

"I'm not telling, because I have my eyes on specific CDs, that are in short supply."


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

hpowders said:


> I can see myself in a personal ad to meet someone, "tall, handsome male, successful in business, but with no Boulez CDs in my collection, wants to meet you."


Celibidache CDs.


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

Rimsky-Korsakov and most Russians (except Shostakovich).


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Manxfeeder said:


> I have no Rott. Since I haven't heard anything by Rott, I don't know if that's an amazing shortcoming or just a ho-hum shortcoming.


The latter seems fine.


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood (Oct 8, 2016)

I oddly have no music in my collection


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Friendlyneighbourhood said:


> I oddly have no music in my collection


What, you only have 4'33"?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Florestan said:


> What, you only have 4'33"?


You win the jackpot today!


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood (Oct 8, 2016)

Florestan said:


> What, you only have 4'33"?


No, my collection mainly consists of adult DVDs and toys


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Friendlyneighbourhood said:


> No, my collection mainly consists of adult DVDs and toys


Then what are you doing here at TC?


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood (Oct 8, 2016)

Florestan said:


> Then what are you doing here at TC?


I love classical music.
Why are you here?
It's not like everyone can afford to buy much music


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

No big omissions, but some pre-17th century composers are not that well represented in my collection, and some lesser known symphonies and chamber music of the 19th aren´t there either (Some Spohr & Raff, for example).


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Friendlyneighbourhood said:


> I love classical music.
> Why are you here?
> It's not like everyone can afford to buy much music


Well, there always is You Tube, but perhaps you should make a trade off and buy some music instead of more adult DVDs.

EDIT: But I am surprised that you have absolutely no music in your collection. Are you very new to classical music? Sometimes I have found nice CD sets at garage sales or charity shops. But surely you can afford some used music online. The price of a nice CD set shipped is often far less than a tank of gasoline. Relatively, the price of music is very low.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Florestan said:


> Well, there always is You Tube, but perhaps you should make a trade off and buy some music instead of more adult DVDs.


Ouch, that one much hurt a little.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I love Bach but I'm amazingly short on Bach Cantata recordings.

Not even the Coffee Cantata and I'm addicted to good, strong black coffee!


----------

